

The iPhone 4G Predictions - martythemaniak
http://martin.drashkov.com/2009/12/iphone-4g-predictions.html

======
bmalicoat
Does the author have an iPhone? There already is an App Store Genius. It
doesn't work with your ratings AFAIK, nor the number of times you use an app,
but it is definitely there.

Not trying to bash the guy for writing his thoughts but even he says it is
conservative. Extrapolating what the next iPhone will be based on the last 3
is easy to get 90% right, as the author does here. It's that last 10%, the
interesting bits, that is difficult to predict.

------
tvon
> _It is based not on sources, but extrapolation of current trends and an
> attempt at reading the market (...)_

Clearly the author is unfamiliar with how Apple operates.

Also, the "3G" in the current iPhone models represents the cell network
generation, not the phone generation.

------
ugh
Well, reasonable. And not very daring. Maybe even a bit too much on the safe
side: the current iPod touch already runs at about 800 MHZ. I don’t think the
next iPhone will be any slower than that.

(But the idea about the screen resolution is great: I think they could
actually do that.)

------
xsmasher
The article suggests incremental changes. The 3GS had incremental improvements
_and_ some real additions like the compass and video.

What will the real changes in the iPhone V4 be? Voice control? FM Transmitter?
Seems too tame. Microprojector or 3D screen seems too far-fetched.

~~~
bmalicoat
3GS has voice control already. However, I always forget to use it.

------
toisanji
that was a pointless article. In summary, everything will be bigger,better,
faster.

------
pkulak
I'm pretty sure I've seen reports of 64GB NAND chips being built for Apple.
And, when you consider that there already is an app store genius, this becomes
a pretty worthless article.

------
JustinM
Can you have a 4G phone that doesn't get 4G broadband??? No. They will have to
call it something else.

~~~
Batsu
He's using 4G as two things: 4th generation, and link bait.

